# My 2007 Roubaix Expert Compact Rival



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I just got it home, went for a 15 mile ride and I really like the bike. It took about 20 minutes and shifting the new SRAM shifters was second nature. I think it looks alot better than the picture on the Specialized Website. Upgraded the stem with a SWorks Carbon, thought that would add alot to the bike.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations. They're great looking bikes. But please, free it from that man-hole cover sized dork disk immediately. 

Just an FYI: While the S-Works stem adds bling, it also adds weight. With the new face plate it actually weighs 20 grams more than the Pro-set stem that came on the bike.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thanks*



Dr_John said:


> Congratulations. They're great looking bikes. But please, free it from that man-hole cover sized dork disk immediately.
> 
> Just an FYI: While the S-Works stem adds bling, it also adds weight. With the new face plate it actually weighs 20 grams more than the Pro-set stem that came on the bike.


As I said I just got it home, I'll remove the "dork disk", warning stickers, ect. this weekend. I needed a 120 mm stem to fit me properly, but the bike shipped with a 100mm, so I swapped it for the S-Works. 
While I can appreciate lightweight components, I learned along time ago ITS THE MOTOR, NOT THE BIKE. so I guess I can live with a stem that is 20 grams heavier. I've spent all summer passing WEIGHT WEENIES on my 25 lb 1990 TREK330


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Congrats on the the ride. I stopped by my LBS yesterday to check on availability and will probably be ordering my 07 Expert Compact in a few weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm jealous!!! Anyway, what's a dork disk?


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice ride! What did you pay for it? I am looking at a couple 07's at my LBS but they seem kind of sketchy on the pricing right now.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

I paid $2900.00 before upgrades and accessories, I was hoping to get a better deal but it’s a 2007 model…and I was told they can sell as many as they can get a hold of.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Looks like $2,900 will be my price also - before upgrades. Hoping to order in the next few weeks.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Was all set to order the 2007 Expert when my LBS showed me a 2006 leftover Pro. Someone had ordered it but decided to go for the S-Works instead. How could I say no to $3,200.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I want to know what a dork disk is as well! 

Great looking bike, by the way! Mine should arrive in 4 weeks time!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Dork Disc*



thechocolatedog said:


> I want to know what a dork disk is as well!
> 
> Great looking bike, by the way! Mine should arrive in 4 weeks time!




I believe “The Dork Disc” Dr. John was referring to was the plastic disc that was between the cassette and the hub to protect the spokes if the chain is thrown. The one that shipped with the bike was unusually large and looked kind of DORKEY, for lack of better words. I removed it before updating the photos which are now displayed.

You’ll love the bike, it rides as good as it looks, and the SRAM is awesome, the Rival Groupo weighs about the same as Dura Ace but works better IMO.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*How's the Robaix ride?*

I wanted to ask the original poster who just got the bike, how the 07' Robaix's ride characteristics are. Also is the relaxed geometry that much different than the Tarmac series? I'd really appreciate your insights since it's one of the new frames I'm looking at.
Thanks.


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> the Rival Groupo weighs about the same as Dura Ace but works better IMO.


While I have enjoyed all my SRAM experiences so far I don't know where you got this information from? From all the testing and weights I have seen Rival is comparable to Ultegra while Force is comaprable to Dura Ace, at least weight and price wise, function is almost always a individual preference. At least SRAM can help add another aspect to the Campy v. Shimano wars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Advertised weights from SRAM and Shimano*



brn2vlo said:


> While I have enjoyed all my SRAM experiences so far I don't know where you got this information from? From all the testing and weights I have seen Rival is comparable to Ultegra while Force is comaprable to Dura Ace, at least weight and price wise, function is almost always a individual preference. At least SRAM can help add another aspect to the Campy v. Shimano wars. :thumbsup:



These are advertised weights for both groupos 


SRAM Rival 

Shift Brake Levers 305g 
Rear Derailleur 180g 
Crank with BB 840g 
Front Derailleur 102g 
Brake set 290g 
Cassette 220g 
Chain 265g 

Total 2202g 




DuraAce

Shift Brake Levers 419g
Rear Derailleur 180g
Crank with BB 740g 
Front Derailleur 79g 
Brake set 314g 
Cassette 193g 
Chain 280g 

Total 2205g


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*It feels good to me*



heat010 said:


> I wanted to ask the original poster who just got the bike, how the 07' Robaix's ride characteristics are. Also is the relaxed geometry that much different than the Tarmac series? I'd really appreciate your insights since it's one of the new frames I'm looking at.
> Thanks.



I can’t compare the Roubaix to the Tarmac since I’ve never ridden a Tarmac. I plan on doing some long distance rides next summer and I have had my eye on the Roubaix for quite a while. When Specialized redesigned the frame with a curved top tube and the new Zertz system I was sold. I am not qualified to review the ride characteristics of the new frame, but the bike feels quick, responsive, and soaks up the bumps, I never thought a road bike could be so comfortable.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Mechanically the Rival and Force are identical. The only difference is the carbon used in the Force-hence the weight savings.


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> These are advertised weights for both groupos
> 
> 
> SRAM Rival
> ...


Better than the weights I saw on either actually, guess it all depends on what "advertised weights" you use. Using the weights from the latest Bicycling Magazine issue if you were to combine the Rival and Force you could actually save weight, which makes absolutely no since. They actually list the Dura Ace as being 21 g heavier but list Force as only being 62.4 g lighter than your Rival weight, at about $1000 more price wise. Something doesn't add up here?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*It weighs how much !!!*



brn2vlo said:


> Better than the weights I saw on either actually, guess it all depends on what "advertised weights" you use. Using the weights from the latest Bicycling Magazine issue if you were to combine the Rival and Force you could actually save weight, which makes absolutely no since. They actually list the Dura Ace as being 21 g heavier but list Force as only being 62.4 g lighter than your Rival weight, at about $1000 more price wise. Something doesn't add up here?



I referred to the SRAM and Shimano Websites and used the “CLAIMED WEIGHTS” for both groupos, however accurate they may be. It sounds as if you associate MORE EXPENSIVE = LESS WEIGHT, which is not always the case. Personally I agree with you that 62.4 grams is not worth the $1000.00 price tag. Some may think the Titanium and Carbon Fiber FORCE Groupo may be worth the extra dollars just because it looks so sweet  
Getting back to my original statement that : *IN MY OPINION *
“The Rival Groupo weighs about the same as Dura Ace but works better “, 
I have ridden both and preferred the Rival over Dura Ace. that’s why I purchased a new bike with SRAM instead of Shimano, the fact that the Rival Groupo weighs about the same as Dura Ace is an added benefit, But was not the reason I chose it . As I’ve said in the Past , while I can appreciate lightweight components, I do not race and am not a weight weenie. I could not think of going for a ride without my cell phone (??? Grams) Bike bag with Co2 and extra tube, repair kit, tire levers (??? Grams), 2 Water bottles ( Does Gatorade weigh more than water ? :yikes: - ?????????Grams) ect, ect, ect. 
So I'm sure we could go back and forth for months as to which Groupo weighs less, or we could make it lighter if we switch this or change that, BUT I DO NOT REALLY CARE IF MY BIKE WEIGHS 8.2 OUNCES MORE THAN YOURS, IT’S THE MOTOR NOT THE BIKE

ON YOUR LEFT :ciappa: 

I’m going for a ride - GO TIGERS :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> It sounds as if you associate MORE EXPENSIVE = LESS WEIGHT, which is not always the case. Personally I agree with you that 62.4 grams is not worth the $1000.00 price tag.


And where did you come up with this opinion? :idea: The only mention I had of "more expensive" was that "I" wouldn't pay that much extra for that weight savings cause it doesn't add up to me. As I recall you were the one who made the post about weights in the first place so it must be something you think about. As I had posted earlier I like your bike and I like the Rival grouppo as well. If my LBS would have made a even remotely decent deal on it and I hadn't had to wait I may be on one today. On the other hand you really should spend more time riding then trying to have internet arguments about your "opinions", cause you know what they say about those. :hand:


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Can't we all just get along ???*



brn2vlo said:


> . On the other hand you really should spend more time riding then trying to have internet arguments about your "opinions", cause you know what they say about those. :hand:




I didn’t realize we were arguing, and no, what do they say…:ciappa:


----------

